# Keeping a watermark constant in Lightroom?



## NickStevens (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi all 

I've decided that for some of my photos I would like a watermark that fills the very bottom of the photo. 

I can do this no problem but it messes up if the orientation changes to portrait. 

Is their anyway of lightroom automatically picking up the orientation resisizing and re-positioning so it's always in the same place. 

I Just can't get it to do it. 

Thanks


----------



## KmH (Feb 4, 2013)

In the Export dialog, you can add a droplet, or a Photoshop action that you have saved in to the Lightroom/Export Actions folder.

Of course you need to also have Photoshop so the Action runs in Photoshop when you Export the files.

Pages 415 - 421 in Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4 Book: The Complete Guide for Photographers, The


----------



## NickStevens (Feb 4, 2013)

Ahhh

Ok thanks, I do have photoshop too but the process for creating an action seemed long winded and complicated. 

Is that the only way to do it?


----------



## KmH (Feb 4, 2013)

Yep. And even with Photoshop it's tricky when the image orientation changes from horizontal to portrait.
A Photoshop Action is just a recording of the editing steps you take. The book for Photoshop is - Adobe Photoshop CS6 for Photographers: A professional image editor's guide to the creative use of Photoshop for the Macintosh and PC 


Basically the Action has to be written so the watermark gets placed/sized as a % of the image width.

Absent good reference books, one's ability to use either application is going to be rudimentary at best, because both have so many features and functions available.

Like so many Lighroom features, what Lightroom can do is so much more limited than what Photoshop can do.
Those that rely heavily on Lightroom never learn how to use Photoshop effectively.

I consult my image editing reference books and web sites on pretty much a daily basis. There is no way to remember it all.

*Albert Einstein: Never memorize what you can look up in books*.

NAPP (National Association or Photoshop Professionals) has a new Photoshop/Lightroom school - *Photoshop User | Learn Adobe Photoshop, Lightroom and Digital Photography | NAPP*


----------



## NickStevens (Feb 4, 2013)

Here's my solution..... 

Make two watermarks one for landscape one for portrait. 
Sort photos into separate folders for landscape and portrait. 
Apply correct watermark to correct photo..... 

Seems easier and quicker to me


----------

